# Sussex Inlet (NSW South Coast) 17th-19th March



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi all,

I'll be down at Sussex Inlet (near Jervis Bay) this weekend (17th-19th of March, Canberra Day long weekend), for a boys fishing and poker weekend. I'm planning to do a bit of everything - yak fishing, surf fishing and hopefully some spearfishing if the weather's nice. If any Canberrites or NSW South Coast locals want to catch up for a yak fish any time over the three days that would be great  

I like the look of St Georges basin for a yak fishing spot, should be a good opportunity to hone those poppering skills for the Forster trip, bloop bloop :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcxDfzAAACLfgAASQWOoUoaSWAo/79+gMAC6YNUzSh6T1PUb1J6gwanlDT1B5INVPR6aU2RH6U9BNPRADCaYRA0gAAA0A0AaFIDRDApbA2VuL/ixQdY7SAI89QI48SByzA0kwIHd1jjcWHK978raTMsBi6TlQEtVfdIWjOUKrgoTyMn2oCcNL+CJwh+uayOfZS1mI1WCjDEd9g5ro6stuhe0jclTeqORDSVquizvKNSG//OuXV0UuhalXBzy5xg4hyFZFI++AOcXGKK7WAIzVq2mrJHL42MDFSGY2F3JFOFCQzEN/MA=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Leigh and Ken. At this stage, not knowing any better, I'm aiming to troll the main channel of the basin with small hardbodies, and work the edges of the dropoff with SPs. Would love to nab either a whiting or bream (or both!) on SP (still a virgin in that department), but would be happy with a decent flatty or two.



kraley said:


> Do me a favour and write a proper review of Sussex Inlet for the Wiki after you fish it, ok?


Will make sure I do :wink:


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Not sure about the river system, never had much sucess (or reason to fish it) but plenty of fish in the basin, i have practically grown up there.

Main species include Flatties, bream and flounder, with the occassional tailer.

Try working the long weed bed drop off which stretches the length of the basin from in sussex river entrance to bream beach (in the north)....cant go wrong.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great info, thanks a lot Grimo  

What do you catch all your fish on down that way - I'll probably mainly be using SPs and HBs, but will source some bait if you think it's worthwhile :wink:


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

mainly 50/50 lures and bait. Try a few softplastics but as the basin is a good breeding ground for prawns some fresh ones always go down well.....and if all that fails try the old faithfull whitebait. (the marine petrol station at the end of the main st on the river sells frozen (locally caught) reasonably fresh ones still i think?

If all else fails try the banks 100m or so into the basin outside the river entrance with everyone else. You will usually pick up a few.


----------

